
 Amazing new 3D face detection technology from Japan (vid) - nickb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqAIKtDWab8
======
fauigerzigerk
Amazing! Now we just need similar quality japanese to english language
translation. Any takers? :-)

------
darius
Didn't understand much but you might appreciate this: <http://tele-
immersion.citris-uc.org/projects>. And guess what? It is from Berkeley =)

